# Rumor: Bosh to GSW being discussed?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Bosh mentioned In Trade Rumors to Warriors*



> From today's Toronto Sun: "Raptors forward Chris Bosh becomes a free agent at the end of the season and for that primary reason the four-time NBA all-star has yet to commit to the U.S. team for next summer's FIBA world basketball championships in Turkey. In the rumor department. Bosh has been mentioned in a possible trade to the Golden State Warriors in a deal that would involve Andris Biedrins coming to the Toronto, with, of course, a lot more, if there's any substance at all to the rumor."


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Bosh mentioned In Trade Rumors to Warriors*

Been hearing this since last year as usual Espn either late or have no idea when talking about the Raps


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Bosh mentioned In Trade Rumors to Warriors*

^ This was actually taken from the* local Toronto sun newspaper today*. ESPN, just took the article and placed it on their rumor wire.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> Toronto Raptors forward Chris Bosh(notes) is always mentioned as part of the four-headed soon-to-be-free-agent monster that will hit the NBA next summer. The other three heads, of course, belong to LeBron James(notes), Dwyane Wade(notes), and Amare' Stoudemire. The general consensus is that James and Wade will end up back on the Cleveland Cavaliers and Miami Heat, respectively. But Bosh and Stoudemire? Who knows?
> 
> Well, word is coming now that Bosh could be traded soon enough to the Golden State Warriors to play out this season before free agency. The Toronto Sun is reporting that four-time All-Star Bosh could be moving to California in exchange for Andris Biedrins(notes) and others.
> 
> Of course that doesn't mean Bosh won't be looking elsewhere once next summer rolls around.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/post/Raptors-Bosh-could-be-headed-to-Golden-State?urn=nba,195359

Probably nothing substantial behind this, but just thought i'd share this news.... What do you guys think you could get for Bosh if you had to trade him?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

You almost never get equal value for your stars these days. If we were to trade Bosh I'd figure it would involve a high lottery pick and perhaps a couple young players with potential. It will definitely not be a star for star swap.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think the time to trade bosh would've been last year, if only because he _is_ a free agent in waiting. you can't get nearly as much for him today. if he'd been dealt at last deadline (or earlier), the team acquiring him would've been comfortable with the worst case scenario = at least another season. now the worst case scenario is an expiring deal, which isn't so good for the raptors. there's still some value, don't get me wrong, but not nearly as much as before.

that said, i don't think bosh is at all as important to this team as he used to be. but that's been my opinion for awhile. i get the feeling that a duck is a duck, and the man will stay like this forever = good... but not 100M+ good.

peace


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i would do it if the trades gets us andris biedrins like mentioned in the rumor. that would be enough to make this worth while.

ballocks you are not alone. i haven't been high on bosh since his pathetic effort against the nets where he was made a total noob by collins of all people. people started making collins some sort of DPOY saying how he was a shaq stopper his rookie year and stuff like that when in fact he's just a scrub, and bosh is just not that good.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

I bet if the Raptors announced they were actively shopping Bosh, he would complain. Yet he won't come out and say he wants to re-up. So buddy-Bosh, if you are still hesistant to committ to the team, why the heck would they want to committ to you?

I dont think hes nearly as good or as important as he thinks he is, I'd love to see us trade him, especially if we get Biedrins in return. Allows Bargs to play PF, Biedrins at C, and then we'd obviously get a lot more.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

^i like stephen jackson.. but he is such a nutcase and i dont think he'd like it much to play for toronto.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

one draft pick and some role players is all i would expect/want


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

firstrounder said:


> I bet if the Raptors announced they were actively shopping Bosh, he would complain. Yet he won't come out and say he wants to re-up. So buddy-Bosh, if you are still hesistant to committ to the team, why the heck would they want to committ to you?
> 
> I dont think hes nearly as good or as important as he thinks he is, I'd love to see us trade him, especially if we get Biedrins in return. Allows Bargs to play PF, Biedrins at C, and then we'd obviously get a lot more.


Well he did say that how the Raps do this year will have alot of weight in his decision


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

This better be a rumour cause if BC does this than he should be fired.

I don't even care if we get Curry and Mr. Cancer Stephen Jackson. Bosh is our only interior force and rebounder cause we all know Bargs is not. This would be like Vince trade 2.0. I rather trade Bargs to GSW (where he probably fits better anyways knowing Nelson) for AB and another player. I don't want Jackson to come near our team that guy is a pure cancer as good as he is.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Gilgamesh said:


> This better be a rumour cause if BC does this than he should be fired.
> 
> I don't even care if we get Curry and Mr. Cancer Stephen Jackson. Bosh is our only interior force and rebounder cause we all know Bargs is not. This would be like Vince trade 2.0. I rather trade Bargs to GSW (where he probably fits better anyways knowing Nelson) for AB and another player. I don't want Jackson to come near our team that guy is a pure cancer as good as he is.


biedrins would be able to play better interior D and rebound better than bosh. the scoring will be taken care of by hedo, derozan, bargs, belineli, calderon. this team has plenty of weapons. i'd even be open to letting loose of sonny weems and see what he can do in the regular season(guy showed he can score inthe preseason alright). i dont even care if weems makes stupid turnovers, i just rather watch him develop so we can have an amazing derozan+weems tandem at the 2/3.

i know there are a lot of fans who are sentimental but bosh really isn't as good as he's marketed to be. guy is so soft he makes pau gasol looks like man of steel.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Mr_B said:


> Well he did say that how the Raps do this year will have alot of weight in his decision


Well thats a two way street then. If he doesnt play like a max player this year, and he hasnt as of yet in his career over the course of a season, then that should have a lot of weight in our decision!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

firstrounder said:


> Well thats a two way street then. If he doesnt play like a max player this year, and he hasnt as of yet in his career over the course of a season, then that should have a lot of weight in our decision!


Let's just say there are more things that can go wrong with the Raptors than there is with Bosh. As long as Bosh stays healthy some team out there will be willing to pay max money for him. Meanwhile, there are about 30 possibilities that the Raptors may underachieve (or flat out suck) this year.

My view on this is if the Raptors still can't win with this group then it's time to build the team around another player. We will need to accept the fact that we won't be any good any time soon and will need to go the route of some of the rebuilding teams in the past years.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Let's just say there are more things that can go wrong with the Raptors than there is with Bosh. As long as Bosh stays healthy some team out there will be willing to pay max money for him. Meanwhile, there are about 30 possibilities that the Raptors may underachieve (or flat out suck) this year.
> 
> My view on this is if the Raptors still can't win with this group then it's time to build the team around another player. We will need to accept the fact that we won't be any good any time soon and will need to go the route of some of the rebuilding teams in the past years.


it would mean to dump bosh and just see what kind of players derozan and weems can develop into. this team has passed on too many athletic wings in the past. sometimes it makes me want to cry whenever i see iguodala and danny granger. derozan and weems are extremely athletic and hopefully, just maybe, they'll be able to develop into similar players.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't see Weems becoming anything more than a spark plug off the bench. He is athletic and dangerous in the open court but that's only preseason. If he wants to succeed he will have to be a defensive specialist because he doesn't have the handles or shot to be effective.

I like what I see out of DeRozan but like Weems he needs to work on his defense.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

the name of the game is still to put the ball in the basket,and weems can do that. i think defense is horribly overrated in today's game anyway. stern and the refs have been tweeking the rules and the way players play to make it nearly impossible to stop opposing wing players. weems to me is in the same boat Chris Douglas Roberts was in last year. It's clear he's got the talent, but coaches just want to make them something they're not instead of accepting them for what they are and that is big time scorers. i think weems would be a fantastic basketball player.


----------



## moujik (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd take Randalf and cash/picks for Bosh and his inferior presence on every other possession.


----------

